# Some people should not even be allowed to change a light bulb...



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

|
What a nice tie in to that knob and tube, the even took time to tape the connections! Who needs wire nuts, a quick twist will save time, and be more secure!








That ... 30 amp cartridge fuse keeps blowing. I wonder what could be wrong. Maybe if I switched it to a 50a it would double as an in wall heater.

That romex coming out of that pipe is 12/2, right from the service entrance. The service entrance has 50a fuses in it. Nothing bad could happen here, could it? :whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Calm down, and welcome to ET.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's worked for 80 years and will work for another 80.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Classic, just classic. No mercy at all.
Well I guess it's like the job site!


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen pictures from developing countries. This is pretty much how everything is wired for them.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

I thought there was provisions in the code for tying onto knob and tube?

I know in some jurisdictions the AHJ wont let you touch it with a 10' stick!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

394.10

for ex., extending to smoke detection using plastic box.

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugh. Old, crappy wiring. Spider webs from hell. I couldn't do work like that. There's a difference between clean dirt and dirty dirt and that's definitely dirty dirt.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats nothing new for california. I see that stuff all the time, then I rip it out, put new stuff in and get paid.


----------

